# Which REDLINE manual trany oil should I use in my 2003 GTI?



## gti-jonny (Nov 23, 2012)

I just drained my manual transmission and can't decide which Redline to use, I think I should go thinner than stock VW stuff which I think is like the Redline MT-90. Should I use MTL or maybe MTL 75W-85? I live in Wisconsin, USA, so the winters are as cold as a well diggers behind.


----------



## pamatt (May 2, 2012)

You can not go wrong with either one. I have used both over the years. They feel pretty similar. They are much better than stock oil.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*he's spec on*

but you can go light in your neck of the woods, not gonna harm anything.


----------



## pamatt (May 2, 2012)

I did in my 2004 MK4 GTI. Car has a ko4 and all the bolt-ons. The person I sold it to is still driving it. I changed the trans oil every 50,000 miles. No problems yet.


----------

